# Hi all im new here, and needing lots of advice please...



## jeffreyjay (Mar 24, 2014)

Im looking into building a hurricane on a 1:1 scale. Does anyone have any dimensions of the cockpit area and the vertical ribs which form the main fuselage of the plane? any help gratefully received

Any hints/tips? clues etc.. Really need to get some dimensions of the cockpit area if anyone has any? thanks for any help you can offer


----------



## N4521U (Mar 24, 2014)

1:1................?
You'll fit right in here mate!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum!
Can't really help you with the Hurricane dimensions, but several other guys here including myself are constructing 1:1 cockpits so may be able to help out with methods of fabrication and other such things. So far we have a P-47, a P-51, 2 Spitfires and a Sopwith Pup going, using various building materials including wood, steel, aluminum, and various actual aircraft parts. All can be found in the modeling section under "Start to Finish Builds" Just look for titles with 1:1 in the title
Good luck with your project and consider documenting your progress and posting it here, I'm sure there would be a lot of interest in it.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome aboard Jeff. In wonder if your best bet is to get a copy of the official blue prints/drawings.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome to the asylum Jeff. I think you'll fit in rather well. And as T Bolt has suggested, there are many here willing to help out. It may take a little bit but things like this do.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

If this is going to be a static replica cockpit, or a flight sim cockpit, then I'd guess that absolute exact measurements are not required. If that's the case, then a set of good scale drawings, such as those from Arthur Bentley, would provide the basic dimensions when measured, then just scale up. Given you transfer and scale the measurements correctly, the then full-size item should be as near as makes no difference.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2014)

G'day mate welcome aboard...


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome guys. All help greatly appreciated. Its purely going to be something for me to build with no purpose other than to look pretty outside my workshop. I would like the dimensions as close as possible and hoping to build the majority of it from wood as im a carpenter and an upholsterer. Does anyone know if I will need a steel/aluminium frame to take the weight or will wood be enough on something over 30 foot long?


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a set of Arthur Bentley plans. Im going to make a start on the scaling up tonight


----------



## Airframes (Mar 25, 2014)

I think you'd need some form of reinforcing, to take the weight, and prevent distortion. The static replica Hurricane airframes are built over a tubular steel frame, both square and round tube, with moulded glass fibre 'skin'. The main area which would certainly need strength would be the wing, otherwise it would develope a distinct anhedral!
Remember also that if the cockpit is going to be even partially detailed, that the real aircraft, having a tubular frame construction, had this framework visible, as part of the cockpit structure, on to which the various fittings were attached.
The photos show the replica at Elvington, with some of the internal frames visible inside the center section, which, of course, bear no resemblance to the real thing, and are purely for constructional integrity.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 26, 2014)

nice pics, that's really helpful, I think I will scale up the plans and then build a tubular 'skeleton' to work around


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 27, 2014)

OK so Arthur Bentley plans don't seem to have the steel framing inside, can anyone help with the length and width of the frame and the dimensions of the tubing


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 27, 2014)

Just had a result, been offered to go up to Little Gransden Airfield to measure up their full size hurricane under restoration on Saturday. A little excited isn't the word...


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 27, 2014)

What a great opportunity! I wish I could have gotten in a Thunderbolt cockpit when I was starting mine. Take more measurements and pictures than you think you need because however much you do, you'll find you need something you didn't get.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 27, 2014)

That's great news! You'll find that the construction is both simple and complex at the same time! Of course, you won't need the same degree of engineering for a static replica, and a similar design to that used for the Hurricane and Spitfire replicas in the BoB movie would probably work well, maybe modified slightly if you intend to use steel or alloy tubing on frames and formers, rather than all wood.
They were built rather like a full-sized balsa model. Of course, you could possibly save some expense on the actual building by buying a ready-made 'plastic' version, as used for gate guards and museum exhibits, like Elvington's, and those outside the RAF Museum. A company in East Anglia make them, along with other types, and the basic price is around £25K I believe. Then you could add whatever detail you wish. Can't for the life of me remember the name of the company though - but it's something like 'Gate Guards' or similar.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes T bolt, great news indeed, I will let you all know how it goes. Airframes, yes, its gateguards I think. I would rather push myself to build one from scratch though, more of a challenge and easier to manage cash wise by doing it a bit at a time. I took your advise and im going to use a steel ladder type frame then wooden formers and longerons.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds good. A box section-shaped steel frame, with plywood fuselage formers and wooden stringers should do the job, and would allow 'expansion' of the steel frame around the cockpit area, to allow this to be fitted out. A basic box section for the center section out to the undercart mounts will provide the needed strength in this area, with the outer wings, again a simple box of ladder frame construction, bolted to these. Wing form can be traditional ribs and spars around the steel frame.
Those areas which would be metal skinned can use alloy, glass fiber or ply, and the fabric areas in either 'Seconite' or even glass-fiber mat, formed over the wooden ribs.
Hope you can get it started, and post progress pics.


----------



## jeffreyjay (Mar 29, 2014)

I will do, thanks for the advice, Im doing plenty of planning prior to starting


----------

